# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La nuclear ocupa en España el primer puesto de generación eléctrica

## F. Lázaro

Viernes, 15 Mayo 2015 

En 2014, la energía nuclear fue la fuente que más electricidad generó. En lo que llevamos de año, se vuelve a situar, con un 23,1%, en la tecnología que más electricidad aporta al sistema. *Datos de Red Eléctrica de España (REE) recogen que entre enero y abril de 2015 la energía nuclear ha generado el 23,1% de la electricidad, seguido por la eólica, con un 22,9%, el carbón (15,4%), la hidráulica (14,3%), la cogeneración y otros (10%), el ciclo combinado (8,4%), la solar (4,2%) y la térmica renovable (1,7%).*



Durante el mes de abril, las centrales nucleares españolas aportaron el 24,2% de la electricidad y, en este mes, según REE "el 63,9% de la producción eléctrica procedió de tecnologías que no emiten CO2".

La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en el mes de abril, una vez tenidos en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, ha crecido un 0,3% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior. La demanda bruta ha sido de 18.828 GWh, un 0,3% superior a la de abril del 2014, según REE.

En los cuatro primeros meses del año, corregidos los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, el consumo ha sido un 1,2% superior al del año pasado. "La demanda eléctrica bruta en este periodo ha sido de 83.661 GWh, un 1,9% más que en el mismo periodo del 2014", precisa REE.

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...cion-electrica

----------

Jonasino (18-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Normal.
En años en que ha llovido más, las eléctricas han dado un tantarantán a los embalses de la leche. Y ahora los tienen en el nivel de resguardo. Menos los de siempre.

 Son las consecuencias de ésta nefasta política energética contraria al interés de los ciudadanos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

